# Win 7 OS for students?



## Sarath (May 25, 2011)

I want to buy a new copy of Win7 for my newly built dormant (sitting duck) PC. Since i spent off the entire amount for the parts I have hardly any left for the OS. So I want to ask:

*Q: Is there any student version or student discount on win7 (Home premium upwards) available here in India?*


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

Contact Microsoft from details in this page
Contact Us

Ask them there bout you're doubts.


----------



## noob (May 25, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I want to buy a new copy of Win7 for my newly built dormant (sitting duck) PC. Since i spent off the entire amount for the parts I have hardly any left for the OS. So I want to ask:
> 
> *Q: Is there any student version or student discount on win7 (Home premium upwards) available here in India?*



If your school is having MSDN Subscription, you can get one for free.


----------



## nims11 (May 25, 2011)

does dreamspark provide win 7 to students?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 25, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I want to buy a new copy of Win7 for my newly built dormant (sitting duck) PC. Since i spent off the entire amount for the parts I have hardly any left for the OS. So I want to ask:
> 
> *Q: Is there any student version or student discount on win7 (Home premium upwards) available here in India?*



Well if you are willing to strip off extra stuff and configure Windows Server 2008 R2 for Desktop Exerience, you'll get Windows 7 experience.
Windows Server 2008 R2 is available for students via Dreamspark for Free ( *www.dreamspark.com/ ).
It will take some effort to do that and also popular AV software wouldn't run ( only ClamWin was the one I could manage to run successfully).
Otherwise it's quite good enough to work with.



nims11 said:


> does dreamspark provide win 7 to students?


No. There are discounts for MSO and Windows 7 but not free.


----------



## noob (May 25, 2011)

nims11 said:


> does dreamspark provide win 7 to students?



not sure.but it does provides softwares.


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2011)

One question:
If assuming, there is a free version of OS available for students, would a student of MCA of IGNOU is eligible? 
Please tell me, it is!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 25, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> One question:
> If assuming, there is a free version of OS available for students, would a student of MCA of
> IGNOU is eligible?
> Please tell me, it is!



Check out your college or university is is the list. If not don't fret. My college was not listed, yet on contacting them they gave me a dreamspark membership last year (which I have to renew now).


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2011)

Wow.. there are a host of products available on the DreamSpark website!

So I tried registering. There are 3 methods to Verify the account: Activation Code, ISIC card and .edu email account.
Don't know about what are the first two methods, but neither I have a .edu account! 

Btw, where did you checked the college list?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 25, 2011)

"Get Verified through my school."->Continue->"Contact us". And then continue. Make sure you select "Verify as student". Not "Verify as School".


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 25, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Wow.. there are a host of products available on the DreamSpark website!
> 
> So I tried registering. There are 3 methods to Verify the account: Activation Code, ISIC card and .edu email account.
> Don't know about what are the first two methods, but neither I have a .edu account!
> ...



*img638.imageshack.us/img638/1212/dreamspeak1.jpg
*img69.imageshack.us/img69/3232/dreamspeak2.jpg


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

Sarath said:
			
		

> Q: Is there any student version or student discount on win7 (Home premium upwards) available here in India?


Above home premium?? I don't think so. Most student offers are starter edition or home premium.


			
				Sarath said:
			
		

> I want to buy a new copy of Win7 for my newly built dormant (*sitting duck*) PC. Since i spent off the entire amount for the parts I have hardly any left for the OS.


If its sitting duck why nor use Ubuntu on it. Well if its sitting duck then you ain't gonna play games on this one so........ Just a suggestion.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

gameranand said:
			
		

> Above home premium?? I don't think
> so. Most student offers are starter
> edition or home premium.


 Even Home Basic is enough for most tasks.

You can use Windows 7, download Windows 7 enterprise. It will give 90 days free testing time before you will need to reformat or purchase.


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2011)

@Rajesh345 and Liverpool_fan: 
Thanks, for pointing me to right direction. Although IGNOU (Indira Gandhi National Open University) isn't on the list, I would try to find a get around, as suggested by Liverpool_fan.
Thanks


----------



## Kniwor (May 25, 2011)

Maybe I can help you, check PM.


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> Even Home Basic is enough for most tasks.
> 
> You can use Windows 7, download Windows 7 enterprise. It will give 90 days free testing time before you will need to reformat or purchase.


Yeah but it lacks the key feature of win 7. *Aero*.


----------



## Sarath (May 25, 2011)

I will get a copy of Win 7 in a few weeks when i have monies. I will manage meanwhile somehow


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

@GamerAnand

I am using it, it doesnt lack anything( has aero  )
pls do a little research, you will find out


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 25, 2011)

Just a suggestion(which is already suggested above), why wasting so much effort on Win 7?? Try Linux, FreeBSD, you'll learn many new things(if you are already not a Linux user).

And may be in some days, you won't even try to find Win 7 anymore.


----------



## Sarath (May 25, 2011)

I need it for all the games i wanna play. Gaming might be the only thing my PC will do.


----------



## Sarath (May 29, 2011)

There seems to be no such offer according to this official response from Microsoft.



> Hello Sarath,
> Thank you for contacting Microsoft Connect Customer Service.
> 
> I understand from your email that you would like to know that if there are any offers to purchase Windows 7 for Students.
> ...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2011)

Bad luck 
keep looking at nearby stores and online sites for any heavy discount deal may spawn up.


----------



## Parthiban (May 30, 2011)

In some colleges they have Microsoft Campus Club, they providing original product key and link to iso files to their members. If you have frnds on nearby colleges make a try out


----------



## sygeek (May 31, 2011)

Hmmm..didn't know .edu = exclusivity. I'll just ask my bro to register for a .edu email in his college. I'm sure they provide one.


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 31, 2011)

Hey guys I downloaded the Windows Server 2008 R2 (64-bit). Here are the minimum system requirements - Windows Server 2008 R2: System Requirements

Can I run it on a P4 (3.07GHZ with HT) with 1 GB RAM? How much space would it take approx.? The site states min. 32GB. But I think the way my requirements are, it will be much less.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 31, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> Hey guys I downloaded the Windows Server 2008 R2 (64-bit). Here are the minimum system requirements - Windows Server 2008 R2: System Requirements
> 
> Can I run it on a P4 (3.07GHZ with HT) with 1 GB RAM? How much space would it take approx.? The site states min. 32GB. But I think the way my requirements are, it will be much less.




clean install with take ~19GB

*ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=27501

also u cant use Hyper V  on ur PC cause it req hardware Visualization


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 31, 2011)

Rajesh345 said:


> clean install with take ~19GB
> 
> IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® 4 Processor supporting HT Technology 3.20 GHz, 512K Cache, 800 MHz FSBwith SPEC Code(s)SL6WE, SL6WG, SL792
> 
> also u canat use Hyper V  on ur PC cause it req hardware Visualization



Man, do you think it will be better if i dump 7 and take server 2008 r2? What is Hyper V by the way?


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 31, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> Man, do you think it will be better if i dump 7 and take server 2008 r2? What is Hyper V by the way?



1) SErver OS are expensive like hell 
2) I dont recomment any1 to use Server os over Normal OS like Win 7 /XP
3) Hyper v is a virtulization env inside 2008 server , its like VIrtual Box /VMware


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 31, 2011)

Rajesh345 said:


> 1) SErver OS are expensive like hell
> 2) I dont recomment any1 to use Server os over Normal OS like Win 7 /XP
> 3) Hyper v is a virtulization env inside 2008 server , its like VIrtual Box /VMware



1. I got Windows Server 2008 R2 (Standard edition) for free from DreamSpark.
2. I know but I don't have 5000 to shell out..
3. I will not need Hyper V anyways...


----------



## Tech&ME (May 31, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I want to buy a new copy of Win7 for my newly built dormant (sitting duck) PC. Since i spent off the entire amount for the parts I have hardly any left for the OS. So I want to ask:
> 
> *Q: Is there any student version or student discount on win7 (Home premium upwards) available here in India?*



Yes!

You can join DreamSpark from Microsoft and download Windows Server 2008 r2 x64 or x86 for FREE and convert it to standalone windows 7 x64 version.

By applying the following tricks: Convert your Windows Server 2008 R2 to a Workstation! -

PS: Need any help with this, I can help you.


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 31, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Yes!
> By applying the following tricks: Convert your Windows Server 2008 R2 to a Workstation! -



Thanks buddy. I was planning to download WS R2


----------



## Tech&ME (May 31, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> 1. I got Windows Server 2008 R2 (Standard edition) for free from DreamSpark.
> 2. I know but I don't have 5000 to shell out..
> 3. I will not need Hyper V anyways...



regarding your question @*nisargshah95* 

I am using the same windows server 2008 r2 x64 on my system which I downloaded from DreamSpark.

My sytem specs are in my signature below, and as you can see, I am typing this message from the same system with the same OS 2008 r2 x64 on it. Cheers.

PS : Anyone here needs any help regarding DreamSpark then I am happy to help!!


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 31, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> Thanks buddy. I was planning to download WS R2




Note : if u having ATI graphic card ati doesnt provide driver for 2008 , if nvdia then no problem


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2011)

Rajesh345 said:


> Note : if u having ATI graphic card ati doesnt provide driver for 2008 , if nvdia then no problem



Er I have ATI and I have successfully installed drivers.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 31, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Er I have ATI and I have successfully installed drivers.




1)from where did u got win 2008 compa. Driver?
From ati website there is no driver for 2008
I did try install win7 driver ,but got error message
I even asked in ati forum ,they said no driver available for server os


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2011)

It was Windows Server 2008 (32 bit) (Not R2 btw). The gfx is Radeon X1250.
I installed the regular Catalyst (10-02_legacy_vista32-64_dd_ccc) for Vista and it worked. I used Win Server exclusively for gaming btw.


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 31, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> regarding your question @*nisargshah95*
> 
> I am using the same windows server 2008 r2 x64 on my system which I downloaded from DreamSpark.
> 
> PS : Anyone here needs any help regarding DreamSpark then I am happy to help!!


But I have a 32-bit processor. [P4 @ 3.07GHz HT]. Will the 64-bit run on it?
By the way how much space does it [WS 2008 R2] take on your HD?


Rajesh345 said:


> Note : if u having ATI graphic card ati doesnt provide driver for 2008 , if nvdia then no problem


I don't have any graphics card.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 31, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> But I have a 32-bit processor. [P4 @ 3.07GHz HT]. Will the 64-bit run on it?



Nope.


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 31, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nope.


 It means my dream is shattered. It can't even run on 32-bit dual core processors?


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 31, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> It means my dream is shattered. It can't even run on 32-bit dual core processors?



u can run only 32 bit version of ANY OS only 

eg win 7 32bit
XP 32 bit
server 32 bit
ubuntu 32  etc ............

to run 64 bit os u need processor  which support 64 bit instruction


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 31, 2011)

I understand. MS was so lazy so as to make only the 64-bit edition of WS 2008 R2. Damn!


----------



## Tech&ME (May 31, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> It means my dream is shattered. It can't even run on 32-bit dual core processors?





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nope.





Rajesh345 said:


> u can run only 32 bit version of ANY OS only
> 
> eg win 7 32bit
> XP 32 bit
> ...





nisargshah95 said:


> I understand. MS was so lazy so as to make only the 64-bit edition of WS 2008 R2. Damn!



You can still download *Windows Server 2008 x86* (32 bit version) from DreamSpark and convert it.

Just see it carefully in the DreamSpark SERVER page, you will see 2 listings for *windows server 2008* next to each other.


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 31, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> You can still download *Windows Server 2008 x86* (32 bit version) from DreamSpark and convert it.
> 
> Just see it carefully in the DreamSpark SERVER page, you will see 2 listings for *windows server 2008* next to each other.



Yup. I know. I was just thinking about that. Thanks buddy!
BTW will Windows Server 2008 have the look and feel of Windows 7 when I strip it down?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> Yup. I know. I was just thinking about that. Thanks buddy!
> BTW will Windows Server 2008 have the look and feel of Windows 7 when I strip it down?



Yes and No. 
Windows Server 2008 = Windows Vista look and feel
Windows Server 2008 R2 = Windows 7 look and feel


----------



## Tech&ME (May 31, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> Yup. I know. I was just thinking about that. Thanks buddy!
> BTW will Windows Server 2008 have the look and feel of Windows 7 when I strip it down?



Liverpool_fan has answered that pal.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Yes and No.
> Windows Server 2008 = Windows Vista look and feel
> Windows Server 2008 R2 = Windows 7 look and feel



thanks Liverpool_fan.


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 31, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Windows Server 2008 = Windows Vista look and feel


Then I hope it won't be a resource hogger...since I'm going to waste about 18 hours downloading it.


----------



## Tech&ME (May 31, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> Then I hope it won't be a resource hogger...since I'm going to waste about 18 hours downloading it.



Resource hogger !! NO NO.

In fact it is better then windows 7.


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 31, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Resource hogger !! NO NO.
> 
> In fact it is better then windows 7.



Cool. Then I would be replacing my XP with it...
Does anyone have any idea what disk space WS 2008 will take? The site says 20GB or more (Non-foundation) and 10GB or more (Foundation) but I don't know what foundation and non-foundation are...


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 31, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> Cool. Then I would be replacing my XP with it...
> Does anyone have any idea what disk space WS 2008 will take? The site says 20GB or more (Non-foundation) and 10GB or more (Foundation) but I don't know what foundation and non-foundation are...




*img842.imageshack.us/img842/1482/69857909.jpg

installed 1 hr back

note : yet to install desktop experience form server manager [desktop exp include aero , wmp etc] 
note 2 : i did VHD install [install win server on .VHD file ] so i can backup this 20GB file and restore win 2k08Rc2 os to orginal state in minutes   /Delete Os completely (delete vhd file ) etc

so not sure if vhd boot and normal install consume diff disk space, but i think both use same


----------



## Tech&ME (May 31, 2011)

^^ Yes he is right.

But I would like to suggest you to have atleast 60 or 80 GB dedicated to OS drive.
Why ? b'coz  you will need to install additional components like desktop experience, and some softwares / games etc.


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 31, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> But I would like to suggest you to have atleast 60 or 80 GB dedicated to OS drive.
> Why ? b'coz  you will need to install additional components like desktop experience, and some softwares / games etc.



Buddy, I just have a 80GB HD (see my signature). So I have reserved about 21 GB for the OS. I won't be gaming on high (just 1 or 2 games [light ones]). I am just worried about the softwares, if they will be compatible or not...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2011)

You'll struggle with 20GB. 30 GB is the minimum I recommend. My Server 2008 Installation is only used for games with little software installed and with just 2.5GB space remaining from 20GB.


----------



## Tech&ME (May 31, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> Buddy, I just have a 80GB HD (see my signature). So I have reserved about 21 GB for the OS. I won't be gaming on high (just 1 or 2 games [light ones]). I am just worried about the softwares, if they will be compatible or not...



Yes !! don't worry 25 GB will be more than enough for you in that case.

My installation has used 30GB (with all the applications / updates/ SP1/ etc.)

Will put a screenshot in a minute.


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 31, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Yes !! don't worry 25 GB will be more than enough for you in that case.
> My installation has used 30GB (with all the applications / updates/ SP1/ etc.)
> Will put a screenshot in a minute.


Thanks, for both. My 'program files' folder is just 1.5 GB.


----------



## Tech&ME (May 31, 2011)

Here are the Pics of my Windows Server 2008 r2 x64 install.

With all the major software and updates included.
*i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m525/tech2me/softwareproperties.jpg

*With all the softwares installed*
*i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m525/tech2me/serverhdd.jpg


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Here are the Pics of my Windows Server 2008 r2 x64 install.
> 
> With all the major software and updates included.
> 
> ...


Thanks. If I install WS 2008 32-bit then it'll take much less space and I'm not going to install Adobe (so -1 GB ). So I guess 25 GB will be okay for me...
BTW how many updates were there?


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 1, 2011)

Are you downloading it right now ?

updates will be different for your system, but microsoft says SP2 for you will cost you about 350 MB, so think abt dedicating atleast 1 GB for updates atleast.

*www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/det...d5-f907-4406-9012-a5c3199ea2b3&displaylang=en


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Are you downloading it right now ?
> 
> updates will be different for your system, but microsoft says SP2 for you will cost you about 350 MB, so think abt dedicating atleast 1 GB for updates atleast.
> 
> Download details: Windows Server 2008 Service Pack 2 and Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Five Language Standalone (KB948465)


Oh man. I just can't afford to download this much...


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 3, 2011)

My stats are out:

*img860.imageshack.us/img860/314/ws2k8diskspace.jpg

Newly installed minimal WS 2008 SE with no updates, no softwares installed (only 1 LAN driver installed).
Installed in under 40 minutes.

What say?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jun 3, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> My stats are out:
> 
> *img860.imageshack.us/img860/314/ws2k8diskspace.jpg
> 
> ...





8gb nice   , 

for ur info : if u dont need aero , wmp then u can skilp  desktop experience Feature 

u can just install media player like VLC/wmpc  etc


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 3, 2011)

Rajesh345 said:


> 8gb nice   ,
> for ur info : if u dont need aero , wmp then u can skilp  desktop experience Feature
> u can just install media player like VLC/wmpc  etc


Ya but anyways I can't use Aero as it's disabled. After enabling the desktop effects the disk space has just risen to 8.5 GB, nothing more...


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 3, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> Ya but anyways I can't use Aero as it's disabled. After enabling the desktop effects the disk space has just risen to 8.5 GB, nothing more...



Very happy to see your Windows 2008 install. 

If you have install the DESKTOP EXPERIENCE then please post a screenshot of your desktop with AERO enabled.

Would love to see your desktop with AERO!!

If you like to convert then use this tricks for your version of windows : *www.win2008workstation.com/


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 3, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Very happy to see your Windows 2008 install.
> 
> If you have install the DESKTOP EXPERIENCE then please post a screenshot of your desktop with AERO enabled.
> 
> ...


Yes. I customised it from win2008workstation.com only.

*img689.imageshack.us/img689/1677/server20083.jpg

Also I did a trick. To use the software that work both in XP and Server 2k8 [I have dual OS],for eg Firefox, I just went to the Firefox's program files in XP, and then created a shortcut on my desktop. So no need to install it! Isn't it good?


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 3, 2011)

^^gr8!! 

Now ENJOY your free LEGAL copy of Win 7 (he he he)


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 3, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> ^^gr8!!
> 
> Now ENJOY your free LEGAL copy of Win 7 (he he he)



Windows Vista*. Yes, it feels good...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2011)

N drive. lol

Install SP2 btw, if you haven't already. It has some important security updates plus it improved performance, at least for me.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 3, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> N drive. lol
> 
> Install SP2 btw, if you haven't already. It has some important security updates plus it improved performance, at least for me.



^^ yes I agree.

He has two windows on his computer ---- windows XP and Windows 2008.
I think windows xp is in C: drive but still N: ? is little confusing ? 

And he don't wants to download the updates as of now. I think his internet connection limitation is the factor.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 3, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> N drive. lol
> Install SP2 btw, if you haven't already. It has some important security updates plus it improved performance, at least for me.


Okay. Thanks!


Tech&ME said:


> ^^ yes I agree.
> He has two windows on his computer ---- windows XP and Windows 2008.
> I think windows xp is in C: drive but still N: ? is little confusing ?


N: because previously it contained all my files (my name started with N, so I kept it that way). Then I installed Server on that drive. Will rename it later...


Tech&ME said:


> And he don't wants to download the updates as of now. I think his internet connection limitation is the factor.


Yes. It would take me 3-4 hours to download just SP2, and I'm not going to waste my time on that. 
Want to enjoy and explore my new OS as of now...


----------



## sygeek (Jun 3, 2011)

Just got Dreamspark free by using my brother's .edu email id. Will try Windows Server 2008 soon.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 3, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Just got Dreamspark free by using my brother's .edu email id. Will try Windows Server 2008 soon.


It's a fantastic experience!


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 4, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Just got Dreamspark free by using my brother's .edu email id. Will try Windows Server 2008 soon.



Yes! Great opportunity to take this benefit from Microsoft.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh... come on.. you all are now just making fun of those who don't have a .edu ID...  Even though I am a student, of MCA from IGNOU!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 4, 2011)

> Oh... come on.. you all are now just making fun of those who don't have a .edu ID


Never intended any


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 4, 2011)

@ vinnet369: Contact the DreamSpark team and request them for a registration. Even though I didn't have an edu. ID, I sent them an email and they provided me with a link with which I was able to register. 
*support.microsoft.com/contactus/emailcontact.aspx?scid=sw;en;1333&WS=DreamSparkHS


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 4, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Oh... come on.. you all are now just making fun of those who don't have a .edu ID...  Even though I am a student, of MCA from IGNOU!



If you are seriously interested in getting the DreamSpark softwares then do the following:

1. Send them an email as @nisargshah95 has suggested. 

If in case you do not get the permission from DreamSpark then:

2.  then Send me a PM.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ Ok.. Thanks for the advices. I just send them the request to get me verified with the help of my university! 

Hoping for a positive reply.
Will post as soon as I get a response! 

Edit: I'm getting a little excited, and feeling some goosebumps. Is it a good sign!


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 4, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ Ok.. Thanks for the advices. I just send them the request to get me verified with the help of my university!
> Hoping for a positive reply.
> Will post as soon as I get a response!
> Edit: I'm getting a little excited, and feeling some goosebumps. Is it a good sign!


You shouldn't. Even I didn't. They'll send you a mail along with a link to register yourself. Don't feel goosebumps. It's not worth it (registering, not the OS ).


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jun 5, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> @ vinnet369: Contact the DreamSpark team and request them for a registration. Even though I didn't have an edu. ID, I sent them an email and they provided me with a link with which I was able to register.
> *support.microsoft.com/contactus/emailcontact.aspx?scid=sw;en;1333&WS=DreamSparkHS





  thank u  for direct link  , i 2 mailed and now i got replay  with verification Code   


Thank you vm



> "Congratulations!
> Your academic status has been successfully verified with us! You may now begin downloading software products from this site. "


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2011)

@nisargshah95: 
DreamSpark service is an Excellent one. I had got the reply the next day, I send them the mail! And Now I am verified! And can download any software I want!!! 
  

Thanks nisargshah95 for the suggestion!
Now I will download, Windows Server 2008 R2, in an attempt to make my own Genuine Win 7 !!!


----------

